# Do moderatorss get reviewed by other moderators?



## gizmomelb (Feb 6, 2019)

Just curious whether moderators are peer reviewed by other moderators, for when they are obviously expressing their biases by deleting messages, blocking users etc.  you know, abusing their moderator privileges to suit their own agendas.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 6, 2019)

That's what the Supervisors and Admins are for


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 6, 2019)

If you have a problem with a moderator, just contact them. And if you can't solve the problem with the moderator, contact a supervisor

https://gbatemp.net/staff/
"For personal account-related enquiries (renaming and deleting accounts, updating profile,* issues with staff members*, etc.) please contact a supervisor"


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2019)

This would make a great thread

...that would get locked in minutes


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah that's cool and all, but whom do we report to when Costello inevitably goes nuts banning every user?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 6, 2019)

Shaun..


----------



## osm70 (Feb 6, 2019)

No one. That's the thing with every structured hierarchy. There's always someone on the very top, who is unsupervised.


----------



## Mikemk (Feb 6, 2019)

That's when you make your own website


----------



## Costello (Feb 7, 2019)

@IncredulousP - I rarely deal with moderating issues, so you don't have to be worried about this from me


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 7, 2019)

That's just the thing a mad banner would say!


----------



## Costello (Feb 7, 2019)

@IncredulousP - you're banned.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

"Just curious whether moderators are peer reviewed by *other moderators, for when they are obviously expressing their biases by deleting messages*, blocking users etc. *you know*, *abusing their moderator privileges to suit their own agendas*."

Yeah, this happens, but I highly doubt there's a "review". This would be a funny thread if you got former staff to do a tell-all expose‘.

If you make your own site, I'm in. You should also seek out Vipera to be a mod on the-one-day-coming website--there's no way that guy will become corrupt.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 9, 2019)

why this sounds so monarchy to me? like the admin is the king and supervisor is the queen, below we have all mods who arfe cancellers and we, the expandable pawns
-_-....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 19, 2019)

@leon315 
"arfe cancellers"

Was that a combo of, "Chancellor" and "Cancer"?

It's big because true.

Barring a few who actually do a good job.


----------

